
Putting 13 PinePhone distributions on a 8GiB USD card - megous
https://xnux.eu/log/#014
======
pcdoodle
Do you know if any of those can execute armhf/32 bit binaries?

My current toolchain (xojo) can only compile for 32bit so I've not been able
to contribute software to the ecosystem.

~~~
megous
That depends on the kernel configuration mostly. I just tried, and my kernel
used in that multi-boot image can run the 32bit arm statically compiled
binary.

So I guess you can grab a kernel from here:
[https://xff.cz/kernels/](https://xff.cz/kernels/) and use it to run your
32-bit userspace.

